# yamaha outboard clutch dog?



## Guest (Jul 6, 2018)

I’m gonna guess 4hrs labor at whatever the labor rate is at the shop you choose plus parts. Might just be an adjustment though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2018)

It’s a relitively straight forward repair if you have the mechanical aptitude and time/desire to do it.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks I’m just worried the shop will hammer me with a ton of hours so having a idea helps.

My understanding is the guy was frogging and slamming the shifter from forward to reverse. Now it won’t go into reverse at all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2018)

Hopefully not a gearset


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Jun 19, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Hopefully not a gearset


I’m going look at tomorrow the motor is very low hours and very clean. Unfortunately these kids used it for a week of frogging and it ended up broken. 

Really for what I’m buying the boat motor and trailer for I could chunk the motor and still be good. Hopefully it’s worth fixing tho.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Jun 19, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Hopefully not a gearset


Any clue what a gearset and labor would cost roughly?


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

It should take no more than 6 hours labor....max. Just keep in mind you can buy a used whole lower unit for around $400-$500. May be worth checking out.....eBay is always a good source.

Redfisher


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2018)

bigtattoo79 said:


> Any clue what a gearset and labor would cost roughly?


Not sure, but like Redfisher said... check dlea bay for a complete if yours are shot. Also, never hurts to price a quality reman with a warranty from a reputable builder. I’d guess a complete gear set will be over $400


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> Not sure, but like Redfisher said... check dlea bay for a complete if yours are shot. Also, never hurts to price a quality reman with a warranty from a reputable builder. I’d guess a complete gear set will be over $400


Like @Boatbrains mentioned, it's not difficult just requires a little patience. I have rebuilt several LU and each is unique. I am actually rebuilding a Tohatsu 25hp 2 stroke LU right now. You may have to invest in some special tooling, but in the end, you will have gained a tremendous amount of knowledge, saved some cash and have the tools when you are done for the next LU I would suggest a factory service manual. I was able to locate on the web and download. Good luck and if you decide to DIY, this is a great forum to ask questions.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Are you sure it's not slack in the linkage? My old Yamaha 25 would pop out of reverse if the jam nut on the linkage was loose.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for the info and advice. I will check the adjustments on the linkage for sure.
Forward and neutral work perfect. When the engine is off I can put the motor into reverse and turn the prop and it feels like it’s trying to grab but slips. 


As far as doing the work myself I may tackle it. I’m very mechanically inclined and have tons of tools. With a service manual I’m sure I can do it.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Jun 19, 2018)

Update. The gearset is shot. The shop recommended replacing the lower unit. Parts and labor $1538.00 + tax.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

Before I spent $1500 plus on a 6 yr old motor I’d be looking at a new yami 25 portable! Just over 100#’s!


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Jun 19, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Before I spent $1500 plus on a 6 yr old motor I’d be looking at a new yami 25 portable! Just over 100#’s!


I agree. Pretty sure I’m gonna walk away from the deal all together. Thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

If you want, check eBay....I just saw several 25 yami lowers for $400-$500 all rebuilt with some type of warranty.
There are a lot of reputable sellers....just use one your comfortable with after you speak to them over the phone....much cheaper than a new unit.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

bigtattoo79 said:


> I agree. Pretty sure I’m gonna walk away from the deal all together. Thanks again for all the suggestions!


You want to sell it? Rebuilding a gear set is not hard especially if they have already pulled the carrier for you.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Jun 19, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> You want to sell it? Rebuilding a gear set is not hard especially if they have already pulled the carrier for you.



Its not technically mine. I was gonna buy it from someone but we agreed I could back out the deal if the motor needed a lower unit.


----------

